# power-electronics what to think of it



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish Whitehouse are joker because they seem to like serrial killer quite a bit , than there is nazi loving power electronics or perverts.

My question is the following are these people just your ordinary ****** or some of these power electronic band are real serrial killer fanboy are nazi fanboys are perverts and deranged.

Is it just shock or some of these power electronics bands made of maniac or psychos(real one).
Just asking.


:tiphat:

I know early power electronics band controlled bleeding did a fine job making my ear bleed.


----------

